# Biggest and Bestest Bang for 100 Bucks Anywhere - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, presenting the most bang for around $100 bucks you can find anywhere.....I give you the Mosin Nagant 91/30!!

Shooting the Russian Battle Rifle - Mosin Nagant - YouTube


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

good video and I too am a huge fan.I love the weapons from russia or the eastern block counties.They are rugged and reliable and have a great service history.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

update-I was looking at my local GS website and noticed the 91/30 price jumped 40 dollars.This could be a trend like other surplus weapons.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I have caught alot of flack in some places about old surplus weapons.I love the history of these platforms and love military history especially.The 91/30 is a great rifle and also a great sniper rifle.Thousands of germans were killed using these and had basically primitive scopes,but still were effective.Here is a clip of the top 20 soviet WWII snipers.

Top 20 Soviet snipers 1941-1945 - YouTube


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone who gives you a hard time over mil surp weapons is a total idiot.


----------



## MrJport10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Where can i get one of these for $100 ??


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

local GS,places like Samco,J&G Sales.They seemed to have jumped a lil on price


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love to own one of these... I have seen dozens of videos of them great gun for the money! I hear if you see one with a hex chamber grab it up ASAP!


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, definitely, a hex chambered one is an earlier model of the 91/30, and some say, the best.


----------

